# Television in shop



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I have an 8 year old (old style, very heavy) 27" television I have no need for. Thought I'd put it in the shop.
Besides the safety factor of having a distraction, I'm wondering if there is any problem with dust getting into the thing and causing a fire?
Not interested in building an enclosed cabinet. When the set bites the dust...it will be taken to the recycle center.
Thanks.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Rob,

I have a small TV in my shop and never thought about a fire risk. The dust can't be good for the TV so I blow it out occasionally with compressed air.

If your concerned about the possibility of fire you could unplug it when not in use. Might be a PITA but would give you piece of mind. 

Jeff


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Are you in the shop to work or watch TV?

I would just give it to Salvation Army or any of the other charitable activities.

George


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I've seen some friends of mine have Tv's in their shops. no problem with dust getting in it. I have stereo equipment in my shop like tuners and amps that get dust in them. No problem with them yet. I would just feel like if I had a TV in my shop that I would never leave. As it is it's hard enough for me to leave.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

Just say no to TV in the shop. Why take up valuable shop space with a TV that could also be a distraction?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a 19" TV in the shop mounted on a wall mount arm. When I use to make holiday decorations I used one a lot while painting but I have never used this one in this shop, Not ever. 

I also have stereo equipment in another room but speakers in the shop area ceiling. It is on 90% of the time.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a 27" old style in my shop. It helps keep me sane when I am sanding. I also like to have the background noise. No fire issues yet. It's been there a year. I too blow it out occasionally, more on the screen than anythign. The dust builds up from the static electricity quickly.


----------



## LawreNch (Jun 3, 2011)

While I would find a TV too distracting, I have my Zune in my shop hooked up to speakers. I tend to listen to talk radio ( Zune has FM radio built in) just for the background noise and for weather reports. Since my shop is in the garage, I need to know when to stop so that I can pull in the wife's car (do not want to hear the complaining).


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

During my shop rebuild, I ran CATV wire and have installed a dish / sat receiver and TV. I also have a stereo reciever w/ 4 speakers. Most of the time I just have the radio on.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks guys.
Sounds like it should be safe enough with keeping an eye on it.


----------

